# Asbestos?



## Nealtw

Some did, there should be local lab that can test it for you.


----------



## Windows on Wash

Could be. Most times, flooring wise, the asbestos is trapped pretty well inside the tile and substrate so that if you take it out normally and use care, you don't have much in the way of friability. 



If you are concerned, get it tested. 



Most asbestos floor tiles were 9" by 9". They were bad, but the mastic (most often black or brown) was.


----------



## AUAV8R

The flooring is actually vinyl sheet, not tiles. That makes me feel a little better about it. I was considering pulling it all up but after speaking to those who’ve done it, I’ll probably spend a little extra and just put down 1/8 inch underlayment.


----------



## Nealtw

Windows on Wash said:


> Could be. Most times, flooring wise, the asbestos is trapped pretty well inside the tile and substrate so that if you take it out normally and use care, you don't have much in the way of friability.
> 
> 
> 
> If you are concerned, get it tested.
> 
> 
> 
> Most asbestos floor tiles were 9" by 9". They were bad, but the mastic (most often black or brown) was.


 Armstrong a few others had it in their paper.


----------



## Tomgirardi

I would recommend to test it for lead paint as well!


----------



## lug-nuts




----------



## Yodaman

AUAV8R said:


> The flooring is actually vinyl sheet, not tiles. That makes me feel a little better about it. I was considering pulling it all up but after speaking to those who’ve done it, I’ll probably spend a little extra and just put down 1/8 inch underlayment.



Laying down the underlayment is better approach anyway. If it is asbestos, it will be fine under the flooring. And the underlayment will give you a smooth surface to lay down the new vinyl. 

And it's easier than stripping up old flooring.


----------



## Anti-wingnut

AUAV8R said:


> I’ll probably spend a little extra and just put down 1/8 inch underlayment.


The preferred is 1/4” zero void AC plywood. Many installers won’t go over 1/8” luan. 

Armstrong is very specific about which grade of luan is acceptable, and the problems of using the wrong grade of luan. In any case, 1/4” material is the minimum acceptable to Armstrong. 

https://www.armstrongflooring.com/c.../installation/Subfloors-and-Underlayments.pdf


----------



## Yodaman

I just put down 200 feet of VCT using this product from Lowes https://www.lowes.com/pd/RevolutionPly-5mm-Poplar-Plywood-Application-as-4-X-8/50121135,
I was happy with it and will use it again. It suggest use is good for vinyl underlayment.
Ultimately, it is really up to the flooring MFG to determine weather a specific product meets their requirement. It is their warranty that most are concerned about.


I shoot them down with 1/4" narrow crown staples x 1 1/8 long. Spacing is 8x8 grid with every 4" around the perimeter. And then in high traffic areas I shoot an extra staple in the center of the grid squares.


----------

